# Need help locating a manual or some information on this lathe,



## Desab (Mar 14, 2021)

the change gears must of gotten lost thru the years.  would like to be able to cut most threads and feeds, so  far i can only cut threads in the F section


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Mar 15, 2021)

There is one Grizzly lathe with the handle arrangement you have on top, but not the ones you have on the bottom. It is a 16×40.

{Other than that I don't know}


----------

